# My wedding night is being cut short by my mother.



## sachaaa (Mar 17, 2014)

This is more of a disbelieving, whiny, kind of humorous rant than anything else.

I'm getting married in late June, at an all-inclusive type of venue where there's a little cottage on property where my man and I will be staying for our wedding night. The venue is out in the country, and there are tons of B&B's around, so that's where a lot of our out of town friends will be staying. Because it'll be a Monday, our check out time is basically whenever we feel like it, versus noon like it is the other days of the weekend. However, apparently it's traditional that the bride's parents host a brunch for out of town guests the day after the wedding, and so my mother has found one of the B&B's who will cater the breakfast.

I was informed that the brunch begins at 9:30am, and that I and my then husband will be expected to attend just shortly after brunch begins. The morning after our wedding night.

No, there may not be anything overly exciting happening that evening, we may just hit the hay past 2am and get some quality sleep, but bottom line is that it's my wedding night. I should be able to sleep in till whenever I want and then casually swagger out of the cottage looking like a well-rested, satisfied woman with that new-wife glow.

At this rate, I'll be up at 8:30am to doll myself up for my debut as Mrs. C. Thanks but no thanks, Mom.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Nope. Tell your mother straight up that your special day does not automatically end at midnight. The following day is yours as well.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would just tell your guests you'll be around lader. Brunch is around 10-11am, so that's when I'd show up. I think everyone (but your mother) would understand.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol, my sister in law had to attend (out of politeness) a 'family' lunch the next morning at 10, organised by her aunt for another aunt's birthday. That was slightly awkward.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sachaaa (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, it's definitely an awkward time. I think I'll be showing up after 10 at the very earliest, and my phone will most definitely be turned off until I exit the doors of the cottage and make my way (via golf cart, husband riding shot gun, woot woot!) across the property to the brunch.

But seriously, it's superbly awkward. Like morning after walk of shame sort of awkward, like...almost old school observing-the-consummation-of-the-marriage type of ultra awkward.


----------



## ElleBelinski (Mar 8, 2014)

i would just say have it at 12 tbh. i would love a good breakfast after a wonderful night. remeber youll have loads of days to lie in together but 09:30 is to bloody early


----------

